# Caps vs. Hats



## DirtOnMyBoots (2 Jan 2017)

Hello,

I don't know if I'm the only one who thinks this way but I don't see why men and women have different hats. Personally, I think everyone should wear the caps because it's iconic and instantly identifiable as someone of authority. Maybe I'm alone in this but I think the women's hats look silly. If you don't know what I'm talking about go to the link below:

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/pub/ins-265/dhh_dress_instr_adh265000_ag001-19Sep16-eng.pdf

And find (a) page 61, (b) Figure 3-2-3 or (c) page 3-2-8, depending which is easiest to find.

Thoughts?
Ronni


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jan 2017)

This is only a Navy problem.....It has been abandoned in the Royal Canadian Air Force in favour of the wedge cap. It has also been eliminated from the Canadian Army in favour of the beret, with two exceptions. General officers wearing army uniform can wear either a beret or a peaked cap with service dress. Royal Canadian Infantry Corps members of foot guards units such as the Canadian Grenadier Guards wear the bearskin cap with full dress but the peaked cap with undress and service dress.


----------



## FSTO (2 Jan 2017)

Females in the RCN now have the choice have either the peak cap or bowler.


----------



## dapaterson (2 Jan 2017)

I have been told that the bowler better accommodates hair in a bun than the forage cap.  Having never worn either, and not having enough hair to put into a bun, I have no first hand knowledge.


----------



## DirtOnMyBoots (2 Jan 2017)

Wow now I feel kind of silly. I'm looking through the Dress Instructions and it doesn't say anything about a choice so that's great to know, thanks everyone!


----------



## FSTO (3 Jan 2017)

DirtOnMyBoots said:
			
		

> Wow now I feel kind of silly. I'm looking through the Dress Instructions and it doesn't say anything about a choice so that's great to know, thanks everyone!



There was a NAVGEN prior to Christmas, I'll post it later today.

As promised;

UNCLAS RCN 047/16
SIC WAC
SUBJ: FEMALE NAVAL SERVICE CAP
REF: A. NAVAL DRESS COMMITTEE (NDC) MEETING 1/16 RDIMS 385535
B. NAVORD 5250-0, DRESS REGULATIONS
C. NAVORD 5250-1, NAVAL DRESS COMMITTEE
D. NAVORD 5250-2, PERSONAL APPEARANCE
1. THE FOLLOWING CLOTHING UPDATE IS PROVIDED AS DIRECTION AND
GUIDANCE FOR THOSE WHO WEAR THE NAVAL UNIFORM
2. NAVAL SERVICE CAP: CURRENTLY THERE ARE TWO STYLES OF DEU
HEADDRESS FOR RCN PERSONNEL, THE PEAKED CAP (MALE) AND THE BOWLER
(FEMALE). FEMALE PERSONNEL WILL CONTINUE TO BE ISSUED THE BOWLER ON
INITIAL UNIFORM ISSUE, HOWEVER, EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY, WOMEN NOW
HAVE THE OPTION OF ORDERING A PEAK CAP THROUGH LOGISTICS UNICORP
USING POINTS ALLOCATIONS
3. QUESTIONS CONCERNING THIS INITIATIVE MAYBE DIRECTED TO CPO1
MCCREA, D NAV P T 2-7, AT 613-971-7594
UNCLAS
UNCLAS
02 02 UUUU RCN 047/16
END OF ENGLISH TEXT/FIN DU TEXTE ANGLAIS


----------



## mariomike (3 Jan 2017)

DirtOnMyBoots said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'm the only one who thinks this way but I don't see why men and women have different hats.



See also,

Desexualized clothing instructions fail for gender specific directions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/124262.0
4 pages.


----------



## RocketRichard (3 Jan 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> See also,
> 
> Desexualized clothing instructions fail for gender specific directions
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/124262.0
> 4 pages.


Any word on latest scuttlebutt that all army officers may be issued forage caps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Jan 2017)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> Any word on latest scuttlebutt that all army officers may be issued forage caps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My understanding is that GOFOs and their attendant CWOs only.


----------



## dimsum (3 Jan 2017)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> My understanding is that GOFOs and their attendant CWOs only.



Well, we all know how historically fashion tends to stream down from the higher classes...  >


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2017)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> My understanding is that GOFOs and their attendant CWOs only.



Regardless of sex.  My only question is:

How come we had to go with the man's cap instead of the females?   >

Men look too weird in the girls?  Well, vice versa!!  they already put us into male tunics that guarantee there is no way my medals are properly lined up when straight with the pocket etc etc ...  JUST WHY?


----------



## RocketRichard (4 Jan 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Well, we all know how historically fashion tends to stream down from the higher classes...  >


This. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimsum (4 Jan 2017)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Regardless of sex.  My only question is:
> 
> How come we had to go with the man's cap instead of the females?   >
> 
> Men look too weird in the girls?  Well, vice versa!!  they already put us into male tunics that guarantee there is no way my medals are properly lined up when straight with the pocket etc etc ...  JUST WHY?



Here are a few "unisex" COAs then:


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2017)

I'm really liking that last one.


----------



## FSTO (4 Jan 2017)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Regardless of sex.  My only question is:
> 
> How come we had to go with the man's cap instead of the females?   >
> 
> Men look too weird in the girls?  Well, vice versa!!  they already put us into male tunics that guarantee there is no way my medals are properly lined up when straight with the pocket etc etc ...  JUST WHY?



Heretic!!!

How dare you infer that there is difference between the sexes!!!! ;D


----------

